# affenkletterer selber bauen



## SCREAM (1. Oktober 2008)

hi da mir die die es zu kaufen gibt nicht so richtig gefallen will ich mal versuchen son kletteraffen selber zu bauen 
für die stange würde ich nen alten rutenständer opfern bei dem die v-förmige plastik schon angeknaxt ist 
so hab ich schon mal ein stabiles rundmaterial was mich nichts extra kostet 
für den rest und die ausführung könnte ich aber ein paar tips von euch gebrauchen


----------



## bastelberg (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*

Hab mir vor etlichen Jahren auch mal so etwas selbstgebaut. Als Stange hab ich 6 mm starke Glasfaserstäbe (im Blumenladen, waren als Stütze für Planzen gedacht) besorgt. Dann Klarsichtfotohülsen (gibt es kostenlos im Fotoladen) . Bischen Messingdraht Kunststoffhülsen mit innen Ø >6 mm. 
K'stoffhülse in die Fotokapsel längs einkleben, dann den Draht (vorher gebogen ) seitlich montieren und einkleben. 
Muss mal gucken, ob ich noch'n paar Fotos finde.
Hab die Affenkletterer später noch modifiziert und als elektr. Bissanzeiger umgebaut.
Falls Interesse besteht sag bescheid und ich mach ein paar Fotos


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*



bastelberg schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht sag bescheid und ich mach ein paar Fotos


 

Tach Bastelberg ... 

Die Foto´s würde auch ich sehr gern mal sehen 

Danke :m


----------



## SCREAM (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*

immer her damit


----------



## ankaro (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*



> *bastelberg*
> 
> 
> _Falls Interesse besteht sag bescheid und ich mach ein paar Fotos_


 
"bescheid"

ich hätte gern ein paar Fotos gesehn,
da ich mir darunter garnichts vorstellen kann.


----------



## grazy04 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*



ankaro schrieb:


> "bescheid"
> 
> ich hätte gern ein paar Fotos gesehn,
> da ich mir darunter garnichts vorstellen kann.



geht mir genauso


----------



## jepi1 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*

sag hiemit auch mal bescheid


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*

bescheid
( up )


----------



## bastelberg (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*



SCREAM schrieb:


> immer her damit



Hab erst ma suchen müssen, wo das Teil abgeblieben ist.















Hoffe die Bilder sind allgemein verständlich


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: affenkletterer selber bauen*

Hi
die Bilden sind echt toll. Ich glaube ich baue mir auch mal so einen Affen |wavey:


----------

